# Sunscreen, hats, long sleeves, sun glasses etc....



## juggernot (May 10, 2016)

Use them when you're out in the sun.................I've worked outside for 30+ yrs, 5 days a week and this is the 3rd time getting stuff cut off in 5 years. 2 Basal cells today, one on the forehead and one on my eyelid brings my count to 5 Basals and 1 Melanoma. Protect yourself and your loved ones when you're out on the water or just out in the sun for hours........................


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 10, 2016)

I do my best to talk people into sunscreen and hats when they are on my boat. The number of people that don't take skin cancer seriously amazes me. I don't want my nose chopped off when I'm 55, so I wear sunscreen religiously on the boat.

Thank you for sharing your experience, hopefully will make believers out of a lot of us. Hope that's the last of them for you.


----------



## juggernot (May 10, 2016)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> I do my best to talk people into sunscreen and hats when they are on my boat. The number of people that don't take skin cancer seriously amazes me. I don't want my nose chopped off when I'm 55, so I wear sunscreen religiously on the boat.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience, hopefully will make believers out of a lot of us. Hope that's the last of them for you.



Our family went to Kerr Lake, Harkers island. Cape Lookout, Core Banks, Shackleford Banks etc. for a week or 2 twice a year
fishing on our boat and the surf, camping and exploring in the 70s/80s and I'm sure some of my problems were from getting burned up every summer at the lake/beach and on the boat when I was young. Mom put Coppertone 8 on us kids or made us do it, but it would not stay on youngsters swimming and wade fishing in the summer surf all day. I can remember crying myself to sleep on a sleeping bag while tent camping on Cape Lookout 40 some years ago. The night was hot and I could feel every grain of sand stinging my sun burned body. 
My mother has had various skin cancers for a decade at least. My sister only went to get checked after I had the Melonoma that was found when I went to the doc for a small lesion on the top of my hand that would'nt heal. It was a Basal and probly saved my life. A freckle on my leg tested Melanoma and I thought it was just a freckle. They found a Basal on my sisters nose and took about half of her nose. They took skin and cartilage from her ears and rebuilt it, the process took about a year, 
and she was only 44 years old. Sunshine bouncing of water ( on a boat or standing at the edge of it) will burn your chin, bottom of your nose/nostrils and eyelids etc. quick because those areas don't get a lot of sun normally.

If you find any new blemish or any small scab, any itchy skin that keeps itching go to a skin doctor asap. It might not be a skin cancer, but if you spend a lot of time on your boat you've gotten a lot more sun exposure than people who don't boat often.


----------



## Johnny (May 10, 2016)

yeppers daddy !!
redheads and blondes are the most vulnerable.

I almost lost most of my left ear a few years ago.
the basal cell just inside the ear cavity was 
so big you could get a pencil eraser in it.
*El Sol is nothing to play with !!!*


I feel your pain, man, I feel your pain.





.






.


----------



## Jim (May 10, 2016)

wow! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Abraham (May 10, 2016)

Good thing you got it taken care of early. Thanks for the heads up. Starting to rethink my idea of a camouflage speedo on tournament Thursday at the local lake now.


----------



## juggernot (May 10, 2016)

Abraham said:


> Good thing you got it taken care of early. Thanks for the heads up. Starting to rethink my idea of a camouflage speedo on tournament Thursday at the local lake now.



With the right amount of sunscreen applied every few hours you should be good to go, but be sure to get it ALL over your exposed skin and overlap @ all edges of the speedo in case it rides up or shifts and leaves you w a narrow strip of burn in your nether regions. Also be careful about sitting on hot surfaces and or greasing the boat up and making stuff slippery :lol:


----------



## Abraham (May 11, 2016)

Will do lol. Just thought it'd be hilarious to show up at the tourney with a greased up, golden brown pot belly slinging lures in a camo banana hammock. Good luck with your recovery!


----------



## driz (Jun 11, 2016)

My sister got one cut off her nose a couple years back. Here is an interesting thought. While sitting in that assembly line to go in guess who and where most of the folks had it. Right on top of their head. You know, that thinning spot up towards the back. The one you think is thinning when it's really as big as that LZ you used to land on in Nam #-o . The worst part of all that is that it's one of those places that you can't see so it's a good idea to have someone take a look at it once in a while. 
There is a simple solution to all this, wear a hat. One with a nice wide brim all around like a Boonie hat to keep it off your neck shoulders and forehead.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 13, 2016)

I had some melanoma cut off my left ear 3 months ago. I'm a very "moley" person and had put off going to the dermatologist at the request of my primary care doctor for the last year or so. My wife spotted the black mole on the back of my year and I promptly went to the dermatologist. Ended up at a surgical oncologist to get it removed. Was a full blown surgery under general anesthesia. Removed a good chunk of my ear. Eye opening at 34 years old. Probably never would have caught it if it wasn't for my wife pointing it out. I now take my skin protection very seriously. Fished yesterday for about 4 hours and applied 50spf w/zinc 3 times. I now go to the dermatologist every 6 months for a full body scan and have my wife have check me monthly. Nothing to mess with.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 13, 2016)

Up until five years ago (age 71) I rarely wore a full hat , just a visor. No long sleeves; and lots of shorts. Then, my best friend had a melanoma cut off.

I got religion quick. Now, I wear a hat every time; sometimes use long sleeves, and long shorts or even long pants if I am on the kayak. Hardly ever wear sunscreen, but I know I should.

I go to the Skin doc once a year, and every other year or so, he takes one or more whacks off of my aging skin. 

Heading out for another Striper trip tomorrow. The sun up here at 2000 feet is a lot more intense than Houston ( 25 feet above sea level ) I think. I will go dig up my long sleeved shirt now. Thanks for the post. richg99


----------



## jethro (Jun 13, 2016)

I never fish without my Tilly hat and have got a few of the long sleeve fishing shirts they use in Florida. Good practice.


----------



## Fire1386 (Jun 14, 2016)

Always a good reminder, thanks.....I use a UV long sleeve fishing shirt, it is nice and cool and breathable....also a neck gaitor with a hat.....my father had skin cancer, so I saw it at a younger age and didn't want to go through that.....


----------



## dootech (Jul 13, 2016)

Good reminder


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 13, 2016)

Ever since I was a kid my grandmother insisted that we all wear these god awful wide brimmed sun hats -- well, thank god she did, because it eventually became habit & is the way my kids are being raised. Grandma ended up with a very aggressive melanoma on the tip of her nose despite her efforts to keep us covered up but they caught it fast enough that it could be removed before it spread. Now I'm using the sun shirt, neck gator & finger-tipless sun gloves. My kids all have sun-shirts they wear even with their bathing suits.

I keep two of the face sticks of the SPF50 sunscreen in my tackle bag all the time. They take up a lot less space than the goop or the spray but they're there in a pinch when I need them & I have them to touch up everything that isn't hidden by fabric without getting the scent of sunblock on my fingers/gear.


----------



## juggernot (Jul 16, 2016)

onthewater102 said:


> Ever since I was a kid my grandmother insisted that we all wear these god awful wide brimmed sun hats -- well, thank god she did, because it eventually became habit & is the way my kids are being raised. Grandma ended up with a very aggressive melanoma on the tip of her nose despite her efforts to keep us covered up but they caught it fast enough that it could be removed before it spread. Now I'm using the sun shirt, neck gator & finger-tipless sun gloves. My kids all have sun-shirts they wear even with their bathing suits.
> 
> I keep two of the face sticks of the SPF50 sunscreen in my tackle bag all the time. They take up a lot less space than the goop or the spray but they're there in a pinch when I need them & I have them to touch up everything that isn't hidden by fabric without getting the scent of sunblock on my fingers/gear.



I bought the Banana Boat Sport Stick a month ago for a beach trip. 
It is easy to apply anywhere and a little goes along way. I and several others used it about every day and it did'nt seem like much product was used at all. I imagine it will last beyond it's shelf life.................I also found the best fishing hat ever @ a surf shop in Emerald Isle N.C. It's a Dorfman Pacific hat and only $17. It has 2 loops on each side of the face covers and the chinstrap/cord has hooks that attach it to the hat. You can unsnap the hooks and run the cord through the loops to hold the face cover tight to your face in a strong wind. I stood on the beach and faced a 20+ wind and the hats bill never blew up and the covers stayed tight to my face blocking all sun from my head/face.

https://www.amazon.com/Dorfman-Pacific-Protection-Fishing-X-Large/dp/B01DOAF0Z2/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1468679420&sr=8-11&keywords=pacific+dorfman+fishing+hats


----------



## richg99 (Jul 16, 2016)

Neat hat. I have something similar. Very light weight, but it covers a lot. I now wear it just about every time I go fishing. 

Went out in my yak this morning. Between the lightweight long pants, the long-sleeved breathable Magellan shirt; the afore-mentioned hat; and my wading boots, there wasn't any of me showing except the backs of my hands. Yea, I know, I ought to cover them, too. 

It gets somewhat hot here in the mountains of TN. Nothing like Houston in the summer. But, at 2000 feet, with no large cities anywhere close, the air is clear and the sun cuts though it easily.

I find that the long sleeved shirt is pretty cool. I guess I sweat, and the slight breeze evaporates the sweat, and I don't feel as hot as I do when my arms are exposed.

richg99


----------



## juggernot (Jul 18, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Neat hat. I have something similar. Very light weight, but it covers a lot. I now wear it just about every time I go fishing.
> 
> Went out in my yak this morning. Between the lightweight long pants, the long-sleeved breathable Magellan shirt; the afore-mentioned hat; and my wading boots, there wasn't any of me showing except the backs of my hands. Yea, I know, I ought to cover them, too.
> 
> ...



I'm fond of the long sleeve, T shirt type Columbia SPF shirts and worn them for years. When it's really hot and sunny I'll often take the shirt off, dunk it in the water and put it back on. If there is a breeze it provides a nice cooling effect and the shirts dry quickly. If not enough breeze is present I'll fire up the big motor and run down the lake w the wet shirt on, that really helps to cool off. I generally only fish early or late if it is hot and sunny and prefer overcast days for fishing during the summer. No doubt the suns rays are more intense w altitude and less dense atmosphere.

I started wearing these before I got out of Land Surveying and now use them for fishing, they work well and also help to cool off w dunking them in the water. I have no trouble fishing spinning or baitcasting gear w these gloves and they seem to grip the rod better when wet...........

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=41708466&camp=CSE:GooglePLA:41708466:19016420-DSG:FISHING-APPAREL_FISHING-ACCESSORIES_FISHING-GLOVES&gclid=CL_t4OWU_M0CFUodgQodP4sASA


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 18, 2016)

juggernot said:


> I'm fond of the long sleeve, T shirt type Columbia SPF shirts and worn them for years. When it's really hot and sunny I'll often take the shirt off, dunk it in the water and put it back on...



^^^^ABSOLUTELY


----------



## richg99 (Jul 18, 2016)

Juggernaut.... re "dunking shirts and putting them back on"???

You fishing salt water?? richg99


----------



## juggernot (Jul 19, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Juggernaut.... re "dunking shirts and putting them back on"???
> 
> You fishing salt water?? richg99



..whenever I can which is not very often  . I have worn shirts while swimming in the surf but I usually fish @ Shearon Harris or lake Jordan.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 19, 2016)

Just thought salt water, as it dried out, would be rough on your skin. I can feel it just from Salt spray. richg99


----------



## juggernot (Jul 19, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Just thought salt water, as it dried out, would be rough on your skin. I can feel it just from Salt spray. richg99



It would probly dry skin out unlike fresh water. The problem in the surf is the sand suspended in the water, It's fine while in the water but the wet/sandy shirt feels awful once you get out of the water . On a boat in salt water I'll use water from a cooler or bottled water to wet a shirt.


----------

